# Bilingualism



## Alundra

Esta pregunta va especialmente dirigida a los foreros hispanoamericanos, aunque por supuesto, todos pueden participar y expresar su opinión... 

Como cada semana, cuando me reúno con mi familia, y en la hora del café, solemos tener una tertulia.
La de hoy giró en torno a los idiomas. Y uno de mis hermanos afirmaba que en la mayoría de los países hispanoamericanos la gente habla inglés y castellano indistintamente. Yo creo que los hispanoamericanos no son bilingües habitualmente, salvo en zonas, quizás como en España, costeras y turísticas, en las que por esos motivos los ciudadanos tienen que saber más de un idioma, pero que en el resto del país se habla sólo el castellano. Pero tampoco estoy totalmente segura, y por eso me decidí a abrir este hilo.
Mi hermano argumentaba, que, por ejemplo en México, que tiene frontera con los EEUU será habitual hablar en ambos idiomas, y que no hablarán solo el castellano.... mí réplica fue que puede que se hable en los pueblos cercanos a la frontera, pero no en todo México, que por el mismo motivo, en España deberíamos hablar todos en Portugués (cosa que no harán más que supongo algunos pueblos cercanos a la frontera) o en Francia hablarían todos en francés y español, o en España hablaríamos español y francés... en fín... que a eso no le he visto mucha lógica...

Así que, la pregunta es esa... ¿En que país americano de habla hispana se hablan ambos idiomas indistintamente? 
También me gustaría que comentaran sobre el bilingüismo en las zonas fronterizas.

Muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas de antemano.
Alundra.


This question is addressed specially to Latin Americans foreros, of course all of you can take part.. 
Each week, when I eat with my family, and at coffee time, it is social time (to chat) 

Today’s centred on languages. And one of my brothers asserted that in most Latin American countries both languages English and Spanish are spoken equally. In my opinion, Latin American people aren't usually bilingual but in the seaside or tourists regions, like in Spain, where for various reasons the citizens have to learn several languages, but in the rest of the country only Spanish is spoken. I'm not totally sure though, so I decided to open this thread.

My brother argued that, in México for instance, since it shares the border with the USA it is usual to speak both languages, and they don't speak only in Spanish.
My answer was that it's possible English is spoken in the border towns, but it isn't so in the whole country, because if this were true, in Spain all of us would speak Portuguese (this only is done by those that live in the border towns (in my opinion))or that in France all the people would speak French and Spanish, or in Spain all of us would speak Spanish and French... I don't see much logic to this...

So, the question is... In what Latin American countries are both languages (English and Spanish) spoken equally??
I would like you tell about the bilingualism in the border towns too.

Thank you very much for your answers.
Alundra.


----------



## JLanguage

My impression, as an American Anglophone, is that English in Latin America is not widely spoken. According to Ethnologue.com, there are only 300,000 Engish-speakers in Mexico, out of a population of 105 million. In Latin America as well, probably the overwhelming majority is not fluent in English, although much higher rates of fluency may be found among the educated. And while many younger children are learning English in school as a second language, the amount of English they are able to actively use, due to the limited opportunity in their countries, is little. 

The above is just my impression and I hope many of the foreros can and do prove me wrong, because it would be great if a lot of Latin Americans spoke English.

-Jonathan.


----------



## fenixpollo

JLanguage said:
			
		

> According to Ethnologue.com, there are only 300,000 Engish-speakers in Mexico, out of a population of 105 million.


 This sounds like the number of native speakers of English.  In the state of Jalisco alone there are around 100,000 American expatriates! 





			
				J said:
			
		

> In Latin America as well, probably the overwhelming majority is not fluent in English, although much higher rates of fluency may be found among the educated.


I agree with this opinion.  Let me add that to obtain a quality education, one needs money.  Therefore, there is a high correlation between English fluency and wealth.  I don't think that border areas are any wealthier than areas in the interior (perhaps the reverse is true), so even though proximity will increase informal opportunities to speak English, formal education isn't more available on the border. 





			
				J said:
			
		

> And while many younger children are learning English in school as a second language, the amount of English they are able to actively use, due to the limited opportunity in their countries, is little.


 I agree to some extent, but with globalization and the internet, there are more and more opportunities to practice.

Many Mexicans I have met say that the quality of the English instruction is low.  I'm not sure this is true, because they usually say that their teacher "wasn't even a native speaker!" as if one can't learn well from a non-native.  

To answer the question: Americans and Mexicans on either side of the border do not speak the others' language fluently on a large scale.


----------



## fenixpollo

Another observation: Spanish-speaking immigrants to the U.S. stop speaking Spanish in favor of English, and quite rapidly at that (source).  This means less bilingualism.


----------



## Alundra

Muchas gracias a Fenixpollo y JLanguage por responder a mi pregunta.
Así pues, debo entender que la mayoría de la gente en hispanoamérica hablan sólo castellano habitualmente y no hay países bilingües...

Ya sé que es fín de semana y no hay mucha gente por el foro pero con sesenta vistas del hilo y.... ¿ningún hispanoamericano quiere contarme de cómo ve él el tema??  ¿y los demás? ¿cómo ven el tema de la frontera y el bilingüismo en su país?

Alundra tristona.


----------



## diegodbs

Alundra said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a Fenixpollo y JLanguage por responder a mi pregunta.
> Así pues, debo entender que la mayoría de la gente en hispanoamérica hablan sólo castellano habitualmente y no hay países bilingües...
> 
> Ya sé que es fín de semana y no hay mucha gente por el foro pero con sesenta vistas del hilo y.... ¿ningún hispanoamericano quiere contarme de cómo ve él el tema??  ¿y los demás? ¿cómo ven el tema de la frontera y el bilingüismo en su país?
> 
> Alundra tristona.


 
Si por bilingüe entendemos la capacidad de una persona por expresarse igual o casi igual en dos idiomas, y expresarse en esos dos idiomas habitualmente en su país, entonces ningún país hispanoamericano lo es con respecto al inglés. Y no veo ninguna razón por la que lo tenga que ser. En España tampoco existe ese bilingüismo, excepto en Cataluña, País Vasco, Valencia y Galicia, y el bilingüísmo se da, en mayor o menor grado, entre el castellano y los idiomas de sus respectivas comunidades, pero nunca con respecto al inglés. El inglés se aprende por muchas otras causas, pero no porque se necesite para vivir en el país en el que vives.
Es perfecto saber inglés, y llegar a dominarlo bien, pero eso no te convierte en bilingüe. ¿Para qué necesita un español, un chileno o un cubano ser bilingüe en español y en inglés? Puede necesitar tener un conocimiento más o menos amplio de otro idioma, pero ser bilingüe es otra cosa. Un hispanoamericano que emigre a EE.UU. necesitaría ser bilingüe, pero esa misma persona no necesita ser bilingüe en su propio país, ¿para qué? 
En las zonas fronterizas entre Francia e Italia la gente no es bilingüe. Lo que sucede es que hay más personas de Francia que pueden saber o entender algo más de italiano que alguien que viva en Sicilia, pero eso no lo convierte en bilingüe. La enseñanza de idiomas se debería potenciar y mejorar en todos los países, en los EE.UU. también.


----------



## zebedee

Hola Alundra,

Quizás los sesenta foreros que hemos visto tu hilo y no hemos comentado nada, estamos todos en la misma situación que tú: europeos que nos interesamos por tu planteamiento pero que tenemos acceso a exactamente la misma información que tú y por tanto no podemos avanzar el debate con nuestra opinión. 
_Maybe the 60 foreros who've visited your thread and not commented are all in the same boat as you: Europeans who express an interest in your proposed topic but have access to exactly the same info as you and can't therefore take the debate forward much._

¡No pierdas la esperanza, Alundra! Tu thread sólo lleva 16 horas abierto y hay que tomar en cuenta la diferencia horaria y el hecho de que es fin de semana.
_Don't lose hope, Alundra! Your thread's only been around for 16 hours and the time difference and the weekend factor have to be taken into consideration_.

Por cierto, me encanta que tu familia tenga tertulias semanales en la hora del café. ¿Cuántas familias dedican ese tiempo a la tele o comen y se van corriendo cada uno por un lado?
_By the way, I love the fact that your family has weekly coffee-time debates. How many families are there who'd fritter that time away on the TV or who'd eat and run their separate ways?_

Un saludo,
zeb


----------



## lauranazario

Alundra said:
			
		

> Así que, la pregunta es esa... ¿En que país americano de habla hispana se hablan ambos idiomas indistintamente?


Bueno, tanto como _indistintamente_, pues no en PR... aunque aquí existe una marcada penetración del inglés ya que es obligatorio que se enseñe una clase de inglés desde primero hasta duodécimo grado tanto en escuelas públicas o privadas.
A eso hay que sumarle la penetración adicional del idioma a través de los cientos de miles de hogares que están suscritos a servicios de cable TV o de programación por satélite.

Ahora, que a raíz de los planteamientos que hecho se entienda que la mayoría de las personas en PR sean bilingües.... pues eso NO sería acertado/correcto. 

Hay muchas personas que por "miedo" a la cuestión del "acento" no hablan en inglés --aunque puedan leerlo y entenderlo cuando lo escuchan. Pero ahí estamos hablando de preferencias personales que atentan contra su propio bilingüismo (o lo limitan).

Ciertamente nuestra relación sociopolítica con los Estados Unidos nos pone en clara ventaja --en materia de intercambio de idiomas y de promulgación del bilingüismo-- versus otros países de América Latina que no tienen lazos tan directos como nuestra isla.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alundra

lauranazario said:
			
		

> aunque aquí existe una marcada penetración del inglés ya que es obligatorio que se enseñe una clase de inglés desde primero hasta duodécimo grado tanto en escuelas públicas o privadas.
> A eso hay que sumarle la penetración adicional del idioma a través de los cientos de miles de hogares que están suscritos a servicios de cable TV o de programación por satélite.


 
Claro Laura, ahí estuvo el debate... en España, al igual que imagino en un montón de países, también estudian los niños desde los 3-5 años el idioma inglés.... y también tenemos montones de canales en otros idiomas... pero no hablamos el inglés de forma cotidiana aunque lo conozcamos.

El tema es que hay mucha gente que piensa que en los países hispanoamericanos se hablan ambos idiomas por igual... por el hecho de estar más cerca de los EEUU (supongo) eso es lo que quería averiguar.

Gracias por responder.
Alundra.


----------



## Nenita84

Respecto al bilingüismo en los países de habla española, sólo puedo hablarte de la situación en España, que si bien es cierto que desde pequeños aprendemos inglés, pocos son los que se pueden ser jactar de ser bilingües.

A mi me parece sorprendente  a la vez que preocupante que el nivel de inglés que tienen las personas de mi generación (veintipocos) es deplorable :-S. Y lo peor, es que en el resto de los países de Europa si que suelen tener un nivel de inglés que roza el bilingüismo... Me planteo si es porque los españoles somos zoquetes o si este sistema educativo es una basura¬¬


----------



## ampurdan

Yo opino más bien como Diego y, si nos pusiéramos estrictos, bilingüe sólo lo es aquel que usa un idioma distinto con el padre y con la madre, teniendo ambos idiomas igual representación en su entorno.

Pero no hace falta ponerse tan purista para darse cuenta que más al sur de la frontera de EEUU con México, el bilingüismo sólo se puede dar en países como Belize.


----------



## fenixpollo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Yo opino más bien como Diego y, si nos pusiéramos estrictos, bilingüe sólo lo es aquel que usa un idioma distinto con el padre y con la madre, teniendo ambos idiomas igual representación en su entorno.


 Entonces, amp, ¿no eres bilingüe, ni yo tampoco?


----------



## ampurdan

Estrictamente no. La definición que te di es la que me contaron a mi en la escuela, pero creo casi nunca se usa esa palabra de esa manera.

Pero en sentido más amplio, soy bilingüe porque puedo hablar catalán y castellano más o menos al mismo nivel. Pero no me atrevería a decir que soy trilingüe porque sepa hablar inglés. A no ser que empiece a tener un contacto mucho más intenso con el inglés que me haga poderme afirmar como un auténtico English-speaker. ¿Te consideras tú hispanohablante, Fénix? (bueno, quizá has crecido o tienes un contacto intenso con los dos idiomas, especialmente considerando la zona donde vives).

Admito que de todas maneras, es una cuestión de definición de qué es lo que se entiende por bilingüe.


----------



## lauranazario

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿Para qué necesita un español, un chileno o un cubano ser bilingüe en español y en inglés?


Huy, planteamientos como éste me paran los pelos de punta. 

¿Para qué se necesita ser bilingüe? Para empezar, pues para poder comunicarte con más personas... a menos que creas que eso no es "necesario".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ampurdan

Laura, creo que no has entendido a Diego y has sacado su cita fuera de contexto. Diego no dice que un español, un chileno o un cubano no tengan que saber inglés. El dice que no tienen por qué ser bilingües, entendiendo por bilingüe dominar los dos idiomas casi al nivel del nativo del idioma. Es muy distinto.


----------



## lauranazario

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Laura, creo que no has entendido a Diego y has sacado su cita fuera de contexto. Diego no dice que un español, un chileno o un cubano no tengan que saber inglés. El dice que no tienen por qué ser bilingües, entendiendo por bilingüe dominar los dos idiomas casi al nivel del nativo del idioma. Es muy distinto.


Sigo con los pelos de punta... "no se tiene por qué ser bilingüe", como si la 'necesidad' o el 'tener' que hacer las cosas fuera la única razón para ello.

Nadie 'tiene' que tocar el piano o 'tiene' que aprender a manejar una computadora... nadie 'tiene' que dibujar o 'tiene' que competir en gimnasia rítmica (de piso), pero ello no le quita el que todas sean aspiraciones válidas y meritorias. Lo mismo pasa con el bilingüismo o con el querer ser políglota. Al menos así lo veo...  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## diegodbs

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Huy, planteamientos como éste me paran los pelos de punta.
> 
> ¿Para qué se necesita ser bilingüe? Para empezar, pues para poder comunicarte con más personas... a menos que creas que eso no es "necesario".
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Hola Laura, creo que no me has entendido bien. Claro que deberíamos saber idiomas, claro que deberíamos hacer lo posible para hablarlos y entenderlos lo mejor posible. Pero ser bilingüe no es eso. Ser bilingüe, además de ser una opción personal por aprender determinado idioma, es sobre todo, una cuestión social. Es vivir en una sociedad en la que los dos idiomas se usan al mismo nivel; por decirlo de una manera burocrática, una sociedad en la que dos idiomas sean oficiales o co-oficiales. En España no es necesario ser bilingüe en español y en inglés para vivir y relacionarse con los demás, es útil y es perfecto estudiar varios idiomas y poder relacionarse con otras personas, todos deberíamos hacerlo. Saber idiomas y ser bilingüe son cosas completamente distintas. Es muy conveniente que un francés supiera inglés o árabe, eso no lo convierte en bilingüe, porque no necesita ninguno de esos idiomas para relacionarse en la comunidad en la que se encuentra. Es la comunidad en la que vives la que te hace ser bilingüe, no tu interés por aprender otro idioma.
No me consideres tan cerrado de mente, estoy intentando aprender catalán, pero nunca seré bilingüe en catalán y castellano, no he nacido en ese medio, no lo necesito para relacionarme en mi vida diaria. Podré llegar a "casi" dominarla, pero no es mi lengua materna, no la aprendí a la vez que el castellano cuando era niño. No podré ser bilingüe.
Un saludo.


----------



## lauranazario

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Ser bilingüe, además de ser una opción personal por aprender determinado idioma, es sobre todo, una cuestión social. Es vivir en una sociedad en la que los dos idiomas se usan al mismo nivel; por decirlo de una manera burocrática, una sociedad en la que dos idiomas sean oficiales o co-oficiales.


Desde mi punto de vista, creo que estás confundiendo un poco las cosas, estás confundiendo "bilingüe" con "_bicultural_", que no son conceptos intercambiables.

Yo puedo aprender francés como idioma y refinar tanto mis conocimientos de dicho idioma como para alcanzar a ser _funcionalmente_ bilingüe... sin que mi país o mi cultura tengan una exposición directa en términos geográficos. Queda de MI parte adquirir (además de los conocimientos del idioma) los conocimientos culturales que algún día podrían llevarme a ser "bicultural". ¿Significa ello que jamás seré bicultural si no vivo en Francia? Muy probablemente. Pero ello no impide en que mi proficiencia en el idioma sea tal que llegue a ser bilingüe español-francés.
Nuevamente, al menos así lo veo... 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## diegodbs

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Desde mi punto de vista, creo que estás confundiendo un poco las cosas, estás confundiendo "bilingüe" con "_bicultural_", que no son conceptos intercambiables.
> 
> Yo puedo aprender francés como idioma y refinar tanto mis conocimientos de dicho idioma como para alcanzar a ser _funcionalmente_ bilingüe... sin que mi país o mi cultura tengan una exposición directa en términos geográficos. Queda de MI parte adquirir (además de los conocimientos del idioma) los conocimientos culturales que algún día podrían llevarme a ser "bicultural". ¿Significa ello que jamás seré bicultural si no vivo en Francia? Muy probablemente. Pero ello no impide en que mi proficiencia en el idioma sea tal que llegue a ser bilingüe español-francés.
> Nuevamente, al menos así lo veo...
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Me alegro de que todo haya sido una confusión por los términos empleados, no pretendía que a nadie se le pusieran los pelos de punta porque se me pudiera entender que no era necesario aprender idiomas. Yo estaba usando el término bilingüe en el mismo sentido en el que tú empleas bicultural.
Un saludo.


----------



## lauranazario

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Me alegro de que todo haya sido una confusión por los términos empleados, no pretendía que a nadie se le pusieran los pelos de punta porque se me pudiera entender que no era necesario aprender idiomas. Yo estaba usando el término bilingüe en el mismo sentido en el que tú empleas bicultural.


Me alegro yo también... sobre todo porque da la grandísima casualidad de que esta servidora es tanto bilingüe como bicultural y por ello puedo hacer la sutil (o enorme, como lo quieras ver) 'diferencia' entre un concepto y el otro... y como es mi costumbre, pongo mis habilidades al servicio de todos.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## luis masci

Respecto a la posta original y por lo que puedo observar por América del sur, la cantidad de gente que domina bien el inglés es muy poca. Lo que no es sorprendente ya que un alto porcentaje en los países hispano americanos no es capaz ni siquiera de hablar (y menos de escribir ) correctamente en su propia lengua. 
Esa es la realidad mal que nos pese.


----------



## Alundra

Una de las cosas que mi hermano argumentaba (en nuestra discusión siestera  ) era que la mayoría de la gente famosa (hispanoamericana) que vemos por la tele como por ejemplo:

Ricky Martin, Chayanne por ejemplo entre los cantantes, o Montoya el corredor de F1... o a cualquier político hispanoamericano... los oyes hablar en inglés por la tele y parece que hablan todos los días en inglés... En cambio oyes a F. Alonso, a cualquier político español... a cualquier cantante español.... y salvo cuatro palabras mal dichas... no se les nota fluidez.... (a lo mejor también es imaginación nuestra...)

Mi único argumento ahí fue que quizás los que él decía tenían ascendencia angloparlante...  ... y de ahí la fluidez en inglés...

¿Qué opinan de esto?

Alundra.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo oí a Alonso y me pareció que su inglés era bastante aceptable. Lo que es más patético es lo de nuestros presidentes del gobierno... Yo creo que por ahí no debe de causar muy buena impresión un primer ministro de un país que no sepa hablar inglés. Claro que eso no fue obstáculo para que algunos hicieran amigos...


----------



## luis masci

Alundra, no te engañes. La gente famosa es extremadamente poca.
También en un ambiente académico, como en la facultad, tu puedes encontrar bastantes personas que conocen cosas que el común de la gente no sabe, o que pueden hablar otras lenguas con fluidez...
Pero esas personas representan niveles bajísimos porcentualmente hablando.


----------



## valerie

He visto a bastante gente joven en Madrid, tanto immigrantes de America como Españoles, todos con buen nivel de formación. La diferencia más importante entre ellos es que el nivel de Ingles de la gente que viene de America es mucho, pero mucho mejor que el nivel de los Españoles. No quiere decir que sean bilingües, ni representativos de sus pueblos de origen, pero la diferencia es flagrante.


----------



## Alundra

luis masci said:
			
		

> Alundra, no te engañes. La gente famosa es extremadamente poca.
> También en un ambiente académico, como en la facultad, tu puedes encontrar bastantes personas que conocen cosas que el común de la gente no sabe, o que pueden hablar otras lenguas con fluidez...
> Pero esas personas representan niveles bajísimos porcentualmente hablando.


 
No, Luis, quizá me expresé mal... sólo estabamos comparando los famosos de un país con los del otro... ya sé que son pocos los famosos con relación al resto...



			
				Valerie said:
			
		

> He visto a bastante gente joven en Madrid, tanto immigrantes de America como Españoles, todos con buen nivel de formación. La diferencia más importante entre ellos es que el nivel de Ingles de la gente que viene de America es mucho, pero mucho mejor que el nivel de los Españoles. No quiere decir que sean bilingües, ni representativos de sus pueblos de origen, pero la diferencia es flagrante.


 
A eso es a lo que me refiero ... ¿y entonces? ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Se habla o no se habla inglés de forma habitual en Hispanoamérica? Porque yo creo que el hecho de que el nivel sea mejor es porque lo practican más... ¿o no?

Alundra.


----------



## belén

De todos modos, la teoría de "está cerca" le sirve a México y poco más... 

Mirando dos ciudades al azar, San Antonio, Texas y Ciudad de Guatemala, he visto que ya hay 2000 km entre ellas.

2000 km también hay entre Barcelona y Oslo y ...mmm... ¿hablamos mucho noruego?


Saludos,
Belén


----------



## ampurdan

Evidentemente no es cuestión de distancia, sino de peso internacional del idioma y de geopolítica. Toda América cae de lleno en el área de influencia de los Estados Unidos.

Por otra parte, creo que el uso del inglés sólo penetra en muchos países americanos de habla no inglesa en los niveles más altos de esas sociedades, aquellos que se pueden permitir una educación que en algunos aspectos es tan o más buena que la equivalente en países más desarrollados. Lo siento, pero no es lo mismo el señorito que viene del barrio de Providencia en Santiago de Chile que una señora boliviana que acaba de encontrar trabajo como asistenta del hogar en Madrid. Creo que abundan más del segundo tipo que del primero, afortunada o desafortunadamente, no lo sé.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México hay zonas bilingües sobre todo español con lenguas indígenas. Respecto al inglés, me temo que a pesar de la cercanía con Estados Unidos, poca gente lo domina.
Se que en Canadá la gente habla francés e inglés desde pequeños, si esto es cierto, ese es un buen ejemplo de país bilingüe -creo yo-.
Saludos


----------



## marinax

desde mi punto de vista, y al menos en argentina, no se habla ingles de forma habitual. lo enseñan (de muy mala manera) en la escuela, y aparte muchos toman clases particulares, pero mucho se pierde al no usarlo diariamente.
en las ciudades y regiones mas cosmopolitas o acostumbradas al turismo, quizas encuentres mas personas que lo hablen, pero ciertamente pocas de ellas seran "bilingues" (tomando este vocablo como "aquel que puede expresarse de la misma manera en su lengua natal como en una extranjera").
por otro lado, las celebridades no son un buen ejemplo. el idioma para ellas es una herramienta de marketing, y no refleja lo que pasa en su pais de origen.
y por ultimo, si de cercanias hablamos, no creo que ningun pueblo fronterizo sea bilingue en la lengua vecina. quizas puedan hacerse entender mas facilmente que otros, pero ciertamente no tienen el dominio total de esa lengua extranjera (precisamente porque se hacen entender con lo poco que saben).


----------



## marinax

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Se que en Canadá la gente habla francés e inglés desde pequeños, si esto es cierto, ese es un buen ejemplo de país bilingüe -creo yo-.


 
no se habla en todo el pais, tigger. solo en algunas ciudades.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

marinax said:
			
		

> desde mi punto de vista, y al menos en argentina, no se habla ingles de forma habitual. lo enseñan (de muy mala manera) en la escuela, y aparte muchos toman clases particulares, pero mucho se pierde al no usarlo diariamente.
> en las ciudades y regiones mas cosmopolitas o acostumbradas al turismo, quizas encuentres mas personas que lo hablen, pero ciertamente pocas de ellas seran "bilingues" (tomando este vocablo como "aquel que puede expresarse de la misma manera en su lengua natal como en una extranjera").


 
Gracias por aclararme la duda. 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, la situación en México al respecto, es muy similar.


----------



## fenixpollo

_*bilingüe* (WR & RAE)_
_1. (adj) escrito en dos idiomas_
_2. (adj) que hable dos idiomas_

_*bilingual *(WR)_
_1. (noun) a person who speaks two languages fluently_
_2. (adj) using or knowing two languages; "bilingual education"_

Both of these definitions include degrees of fluency.  The RAE definition does not exclude people who speak a second language "proficiently" or merely "acceptably."  If your native language is not English, and you can understand my post, then you are bilingual.  

Some people are merely bilingual, and some are fluently bilingual to such a degree that they live with one foot in each culture of the languages they speak -- what LN referred to as bi-cultural.  

I grew up 3 hours from the border, with practically no contact with non-WASP cultures.  I learned Spanish in public school and in the university.  I would now consider myself bilingual, and possibly bicultural.  

According to the RAE, I am not hispanohablante (hispanoparlante): _Que tiene el español como lengua materna o propia.  _However, I relate to the bumper sticker I once saw in Texas: "I wasn't born in Texas, but I got here as fast as I could."

I wasn't born speaking Spanish, but I started as soon as I could.


----------



## Papalote

Hola, foreros

He leido con muchísimo interés este hilo. Hace mucho que dejé México pero regreso muy seguido a visitar parientes y amigos. Hablando de mi propia experiencia, son sobretodo las clases holgadas las que se pueden dar el lujo de mandar a sus hijos a escuelas privadas bilingües y a menos de que los hijos vayan a escuelas extranjeras, como lo son el Colegio Americano, el Liceo Franco-Mexicano (los dos que yo conozco), muy pocos serán realmente capaces de hablar con fluidez el idioma extranjero. Ahora, he conocido gente de clases menos holgadas que sí hablan inglés y eso debido a razones económicas (por el trabajo). Mucho mérito tienen ya que tuvieron que aprenderlo ya de adultos y muchas veces sin asistir a clases formales. El inglés es cada vez más necesario si uno quiere ocupar buenos puestos, pero hasta ahí no más.

Refiriéndome a los comentarios sobre si la cercanía a otro país (paises fronterizos) influye sobre el ser o no bilingüe, mi opinión es que en esto infuye más la clase social y la ambición de los padres para sus hijos y lo que permite estudiar otro idioma y dominarlo a la par con la lengua materna. Ahora es cuando se supone estoy viviendo en un país bilingüe. Seria más correcto decir que vivo en *la* ciudad bilingüe de Canadá, Montreal, y sería todavía más correcto decir que trabajo en la única sección realmente bilingüe de todo Canadá, el downtown de Montreal. El francés no es necesario en el resto de Canadá, más que para traducir las etiquetas y manuales para los productos que se quieran vender en esta provincia. El odio ignorante hacia todo lo que es ´anglais´ (que no deberá confundirse con lo que es ´américain´, que es admirado e imitado aquí ) ha hecho que la mayoria de la población rehuse aprender inglés. La nueva generación, más educada y más viajada, no piensa tan radicalmente, pero es muy difícil erradicar los estereotipos y la ignorancia entre la gente que vive en pueblitos y suburbios dónde no hay necesidad del inglés. En el resto de Canadá no se necesita el francés. Sólo el gobierno federal exige ser bilingüe y aún con eso, no todos los trabajadores lo son. Por eso hay tanta chamba para los traductores. 

Fenómeno interesante, mi presente contrato es con una empresa 100% francófona, la cual se está abriendo mercados en otros países, medio-oriente y América Latina. Los cursos de lenguas que ofrece la empresa son de español, el bilingüismo (¿??? ) que se exige es francés y cualquier otro idioma. Es la primera vez en 25 años de trabajar en Canadá que me han prolongado el contrato porque soy la única persona que domina el inglés , sobretodo en relaciòn a toda la documentaciòn dirigida a los gobiernos canadiense y americano y algunos contratos en paies angloparlantes del Caribe. Hay muchos empleados que si hablan inglés, y hasta un tercer idioma, pero no lo suficiente para redactar y traducir al inglés. Me pregunto si esto me ha ocurrido porque ningún anglófono ni de chiste se le ocurriría buscar empleo en una empresa a 100% francófona o si es porque hasta ahora esta empresa no habia tenido necesidad de tanto inglés, o de una persona que lo dominara al igual que el francés y el español  .

Bueno, no quiero aburrilos más. Espero que mi punto de vista haya servido de algo. Los seguiré leyendo.

Hasta *

P


----------



## Alundra

Hi Papalote, por supuesto que sirve de mucho... todo lo que están contando es muy interesante... y me gustaría que siguieran sus opiniones, me están aclarando muchas dudas.

Alundra.


----------



## Mos

Saludos, yo he visitado algunos paises hipanoparlantes y creo que el mas cercano a ser bilingue tiene que ser el mio, PR, sin embargo no estamos ni cerca de serlo, ni apenas el 50% de la poblacion.  De hecho, no hay lugar como el que se plantea.  En Miami por ejemplo se pasan brincando entre Ingles y Español y el resultado es que no hablan ninguno bien.  

Alundra, los famosos de PR como Ricky y Chayanne primero que aca estudiaron ingles desde pequeñitos, segundo ellos empezaron desde los 11 o 12 años en agrupaciones juveniles, Menudo y Chicos, donde tenian una tutora de ingles que hasta viajaba con ellos por el mundo y tercero, los dos se mudaron una vez adultos a residir en EEUU.

Pero independientemente se lo que dices de los españoles famosos, el mejor que habla es Banderas por razones obvias y todavia se le nota el acento.  Almodovar en los oscares por ejemplo, me soprendio lo poco que hablaba.  Que conste que cuando digo hablar bien o mal es relativo y lo del acento solo lo menciono por la pregunta de este tema, pero a mi personalmente me gusta tratar de mantener un acento en español cuando hablo ingles, al igual que los judios y los italianos lo tienen.


----------



## Viriato

La definición que da el diccionario de la RAE es: _Uso habitual de dos lenguas en una misma región o por una misma persona._
En este sentido comparto la opinión que da Diego sobre el bilingüismo. No sólo es bilingüe la persona que domina más o menos al mismo nivel dos lenguas, sino que además las utiliza de forma habitual en el territorio donde vive.
Es cierto que los términos _bilingüismo_ y _bicultural _no significan lo mismo y no tienen nada que ver. La lengua es una cosa y la cultura otra, por lo tanto no pueden significar lo mismo. Pero de la intervención de Diego no se deduce que confunda _bilingüe _y_ bicultural._ Creo que ha quedado perfectamente claro. Si en España aprendo francés hasta límites muy altos no seré bilingüe, sabré expresarme en español o en francés, dependiendo de la circunstancia. En cambio sí soy bilingüe al hablar español y catalán, porque en la tierra donde vivo ambos idiomas se emplean de forma cotidiana y habitual.
Lo de las culturas es distinto. Yo puedo vivir en España, más concretamente en Cataluña, hablar español y catalán de forma habitual y cotidiona, y sin embargo no participar ni compartir los aspectos culturales de este país y esta región.
Para concluir, y siendo muy puntilloso, es muy difícil ser bilingüe. Una persona normalmente no aprende a hablar en dos idiomas. En su entorno familiar no crece hablando dos idiomas. Por lo tanto pensará y soñará en un sólo idioma, en aquel con el que aprendió a hablar y a relacionarse con su entorno familiar.


----------



## Alundra

Viriato said:
			
		

> La definición que da el diccionario de la RAE es: _Uso habitual de dos lenguas en una misma región o por una misma persona._
> En este sentido comparto la opinión que da Diego sobre el bilingüismo. No sólo es bilingüe la persona que domina más o menos al mismo nivel dos lenguas, sino que además las utiliza de forma habitual en el territorio donde vive.
> Es cierto que los términos _bilingüismo_ y _bicultural _no significan lo mismo y no tienen nada que ver. La lengua es una cosa y la cultura otra, por lo tanto no pueden significar lo mismo. Pero de la intervención de Diego no se deduce que confunda _bilingüe _y_ bicultural._ Creo que ha quedado perfectamente claro. Si en España aprendo francés hasta límites muy altos no seré bilingüe, sabré expresarme en español o en francés, dependiendo de la circunstancia. En cambio sí soy bilingüe al hablar español y catalán, porque en la tierra donde vivo ambos idiomas se emplean de forma cotidiana y habitual.
> Lo de las culturas es distinto. Yo puedo vivir en España, más concretamente en Cataluña, hablar español y catalán de forma habitual y cotidiona, y sin embargo no participar ni compartir los aspectos culturales de este país y esta región.
> Para concluir, y siendo muy puntilloso, es muy difícil ser bilingüe. Una persona normalmente no aprende a hablar en dos idiomas. En su entorno familiar no crece hablando dos idiomas. Por lo tanto pensará y soñará en un sólo idioma, en aquel con el que aprendió a hablar y a relacionarse con su entorno familiar.


 
Entonces me estás diciendo que tú, por vivir donde vives, en un lugar tan cerca de la frontera con Francia... opinas que la gente que vive allí (en Cataluña) es tan bilingüe con respecto al francés como lo puedo ser yo (una manchega que vive bien lejos de la frontera) , no? Y que sólo te consideras bilingüe con respecto al catalán porque es el que manejas a la par que el castellano, pero no con respecto al francés. ¿Es así?

Alundra.


----------



## Viriato

Claro Alundra, a no ser que vivas en uno de los pueblos fronterizos con Francia, creo que no podemos hablar de bilingüismo, ya que en Catalanuya, Aragón, Navarra y païs Vasco no se habla francés, a excepción como digo de la franja fronteriza. Y aún así, posiblemente toda esa gente que vive en esa zona fronteriza hablará francés mejor que los manchegos, valencianos, andaluces, extremeños, etc., lo cual no quiere decir que sean bilingües, simplemente que hablan francés mejor.
Y si pasas al otro lado de la frontera y te mueves por la franja fronteriza con España, tampoco encuentras bilingüismo, salvo excepciones.


----------



## Alundra

Viriato said:
			
		

> Claro Alundra, a no ser que vivas en uno de los pueblos fronterizos con Francia, creo que no podemos hablar de bilingüismo, ya que en Catalanuya, Aragón, Navarra y païs Vasco no se habla francés, a excepción como digo de la franja fronteriza. Y aún así, posiblemente toda esa gente que vive en esa zona fronteriza hablará francés mejor que los manchegos, valencianos, andaluces, extremeños, etc., lo cual no quiere decir que sean bilingües, simplemente que hablan francés mejor.
> Y si pasas al otro lado de la frontera y te mueves por la franja fronteriza con España, tampoco encuentras bilingüismo, salvo excepciones.


 
Gracias por la explicación, Viriato  
Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

Viriato said:
			
		

> La definición que da el diccionario de la RAE es: _Uso habitual de dos lenguas en una misma región o por una misma persona._
> *...bilingüismo*. No sólo es bilingüe la persona que domina más o menos al mismo nivel dos lenguas, sino que además las utiliza de forma habitual en el territorio donde vive.


 Tienes razón que la RAE defina bilingüismo así, pero su definición de bilingüe no es tan estricta y es a esta segunda que sigo fiel. La idea de descartar el esfuerzo con el cual hemos trabajado, diciendo que no somos bilingües hasta llegar a cierto nivel de fluidez en dos idiomas, me parece elitista y ridícula. 





			
				Viriato said:
			
		

> Es cierto que los términos _bilingüismo_ y _bicultural _no significan lo mismo y no tienen nada que ver. La lengua es una cosa y la cultura otra, por lo tanto no pueden significar lo mismo. Pero de la intervención de Diego no se deduce que confunda _bilingüe _y_ bicultural_.


 Tal vez en el post de Diego no se deduce, pero no sé cómo puedes decir que la lengua y la cultura son dos cosas distintas. La cultura es, entre otras cosas, la lengua, la música, la ropa, la comida... no se puede separar el idioma de la cultura donde se habla. Además, una persona no puede ser bicultural sin dominar dos idiomas.


----------



## Viriato

Tal vez en el post de Diego no se deduce, pero no sé cómo puedes decir que la lengua y la cultura son dos cosas distintas. La cultura es, entre otras cosas, la lengua, la música, la ropa, la comida... no se puede separar el idioma de la cultura donde se habla. Además, una persona no puede ser bicultural sin dominar dos idiomas.[/quote]

Fenix, estoy de acuerdo que la lengua forma parte de una cultura, yo no he dicho lo contrario. Lo que he dicho es que como conceptos son distintos, aunque efectivamente vayan ligados.
Por el contrario creo que sí se puede separar el idioma de la cultura donde se habla. El idioma es un medio de comunicación y expresión entre seres humanos. Yo puedo hablar armenio en Nueva Zelanda sin necesidad de entender ni conocer la cultura armenia. El inglés es idioma oficial en muchos paises del mundo (Uganda, Zambia, EEUU, Australia, Liberia, etc.), sin embargo con culturas totalmente distintas.


----------



## fenixpollo

wikipedia said:
			
		

> A *multilingual* person is, in the broadest definition of multilingualism, anyone with communicative skills in more than one language, be it active or passive. More specifically, the terms *bilingual* and *trilingual* are used to describe comparable situations in which two or three languages are involved.


 Ser bilingüe es "poder comunicar en dos idiomas", sin importar la habilidad de hablar. (fuente) 





			
				Viriato said:
			
		

> Por el contrario creo que sí se puede separar el idioma de la cultura donde se habla. El idioma es un medio de comunicación y expresión entre seres humanos. Yo puedo hablar armenio en Nueva Zelanda sin necesidad de entender ni conocer la cultura armenia.


 Cuando dices "hablar armenio", ¿Cómo lo hablas? ¿Puedes entender los modismos, los dichos y refranes, las expresiones figurativas y todo sin conocer la cultura de Armenia? No hablamos un idioma dentro de un vacío, y no podrías hablar armenio sin conocer la cultura, aunque vivieras en Armenia o Nueva Zealanda. 

Hasta la persona que aprende lo más básico de un idioma tiene que aprender acerca de la cultura. Por ejemplo: un nuevo estudiante del castellano no solamente tiene que aprender la palabra "tortilla", tiene que aprender cuál objeto es una tortilla, cómo se come y tal vez los diferentes significados regionales de "tortilla." Tiene que aprender la cultura española/mexicana/etc.

No dije que todos los países angloparlantes tuvieran una sola cultura, igual como la cultura "hispana" no es una sola unidad. Lo que dije implicaba que es posible vivir en un país sin adoptar la cultura de ese país, si uno sigue practicando la cultura de otro país -- ser monocultural. Pero también es posible ser bicultural -- adoptar dos culturas y practicar las dos... aunque normalmente hay que vivir dentro de una u otra de las dos culturas.

Estoy de acuerdo de que ser bilingüe no implica ser bicultural, y que el uno no implica el otro automaticamente. Sin embargo, dado que el aprender otro idioma requiere, de cierta forma y de varios grados, sumergirse en otra cultura, el biculturalismo (digamos) es un posible resultado natural del bilingüismo.


----------



## irantzu

Alundra said:
			
		

> Esta pregunta va especialmente dirigida a los foreros hispanoamericanos, aunque por supuesto, todos pueden participar y expresar su opinión...  (...) uno de mis hermanos afirmaba que en la mayoría de los países hispanoamericanos la gente habla inglés y castellano indistintamente. Yo creo que los hispanoamericanos no son bilingües habitualmente, salvo en zonas (...) ¿En que país americano de habla hispana se hablan ambos idiomas indistintamente?



Rescato este tema desde las profundidades del foro...  Lo encontré de casualidad buscando otro, y bueno, ya se ha dicho que no, que no hay ningún país que se mueva en el bilinguismo propiamente tal, pero quería hacer mención a otra cosa...

Lo que le pasaba a tu hermano al creer que posiblemente en América se hablara mucho inglés en algunos países, es lo que suele pasar en Chile (y no sé si en el resto de América) al creer que en Europa _todo el mundo habla inglés_. Siempre se dice que "aquí en Chile no se enseña todo el inglés que se debería enseñar, en cambio en Europa..."..., incluso se argumenta que "claro, siendo tantos países con diferentes idiomas, es lógico que todos hablen inglés para así poder entenderse"...
Para mí fue una sorpresa llegar la primera vez a Alemania (con cero alemán en mi bául de conocimientos), preguntarle a los amigos de mi novio si hablaban inglés y obtener como respuesta siempre un "just a little bit". _Little bit_ que realmente era poco más que esas 4 palabras.
Al principio dije "bueno, claro, son del Este, acá se enseñaba ruso en los coelgios y no inglés"... pero es que en el oeste me ha pasado lo mismo con muchísima gente. Y en Francia ya ni digamos! Nadie hablaba inglés! Es más, en España, de 5 amigas, ninguna hablaba inglés. Con lo que me di cuenta de que tenemos ideas muy equivocadas sobre los países de un continente a otro! 

(Por supuesto que gente que habla inglés hay mucha en América y Europa, eso que quede claro; sólo quería derribar el mito chileno de que "todos los europeos saben inglés", porque al menos según mi experiencia, no es tan así.)


----------

